# Excel-Tabelle online verfügbar machen



## bodooo (25. März 2004)

Hallo.
Ich habe mit Excel eine Arbeitsmappe mit diversen Tabellen und Daten.
Wie gehe ich vor, damit man die Daten in den Tabellen online ändern und abspeichern kann. Es handelt sich um eine Warenbestandstabelle. Hat jemand eine Idee wo man dafür auch Vorlagen bekommt?

MfG Bodo


----------



## Amethyst (26. März 2004)

Online ändern und speichern? Wie meinst du das? Ohne Datenbankmöglichkeit beim Provider im Hintergrund ist das m.e. nicht möglich.

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. März 2004)

Könntest Du deine Frage noch etwas genauer formuleren, bzw. was Du vor hast?

Danke.

Meine erste Idee:

Wenn Du nur die Daten Online ändern und abspeichern willst, z.B. während Du in Kölln bist, aber dein PC mit der Tabelle in Bonn steht, könnte das mit NetMeeting klapppen.

Schau Dir mal das Menü: Extras -> Online Zusamenarbeit  an.

Was entscheidet und wichtig wäre zu wissen, von welcher Excelversion du sprichst!

Vorlagen bekommst du "zum Bleistift" auf Microsoft.com und in diversen Office Foren, entweder frei verfügbar oder zu geringen Preisen.


----------



## akrite (26. März 2004)

...was ich anbieten könnte, ist ein Excel-Parser in php, damit kannst Du Exceltabellen mittels php fürs Internet tauglich machen. Wenn Du allerdings aktiv Daten verändern willst, kommst Du um eine Datenbank (MySQL, SQLite etc) nicht herum. 
Wegen meines Jobs im Bereich WBT/CBT muß ich öfters Exceltabellen, meist mathematische Berechnungen, ins Internet stellen bzw. verfügbar machen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## bodooo (26. März 2004)

Hi...
Ich benutze Office 2000 Premium.
Ich habe ein Warenlager und möchte die Artikel in Excel erfassen, mit Bestand, Ein-,und Ausgang. Die Tabellen sind fertig.
Ich habe sie auf einen Webserver geladen und möchte sie von einem anderen
PC aus bearbeiten und online speichern können. Die Tabelle lässt sich aufrufen und bearbeiten aber nicht speichern (Schreibgeschützt).
Die Tabelle hab ich erstellt weil mir die Wirtschafts-Software die es so gibt viel zu
umfangreich sind.
Das gehört zwar nicht hier rein, aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand php oder cgi Scipte die mit mySQL zusammenarbeiten um das zu nutzen.
ich hoffe jetzt ist allles verständlich 

MfG Bodo


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. März 2004)

Naja, bei Webserver fäält die Möglichkeit über "Zusamenarbeit/Netmeeting" leider aus.

Ich denke mit MySQL / PHP wird was gehen aber davon habe ich (noch) keine Ahnung....


----------



## hoizwurm (26. März 2004)

Also mir fällt da auf die schnelle nur die berühmte Tour mit der Kirche ums Kreuz ein:
Also runterladen - bearbeiten - lokal abspeichern - und dann über ein verstecktes uploadscript wieder hochladen.

Kommt halt darauf an wie oft du das machst und wieviele Personen darauf dann Zugriff haben.

mfg Hoizwurm


----------

